# Contrast climber work PA



## treeslayer (Feb 21, 2012)

Looking for some extra work around Philly area. or heck, anywhere near here....... 
I have insurance, saws, climbing gear and rigging equipment. love to travel. :cool2:


----------



## Panama (Feb 24, 2012)

What the heck is a CONTRAST climber? Is that one who climbs in contrast to the ANSI A300?


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 24, 2012)

CONTRACT CLIMBER.  smartass.....:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Panama (Feb 25, 2012)

treeslayer said:


> CONTRACT CLIMBER.  smartass.....:hmm3grin2orange:


Well, ya got me figured out... sorry, couldn't help myself.


----------



## treeslayer (Feb 25, 2012)

Panama said:


> Well, ya got me figured out... sorry, couldn't help myself.



all good bro.....:msp_wink: where in VA are ya?


----------



## Panama (Feb 26, 2012)

Hampton roads area. Lived in Philly for a few years "back in the day", early to mid eighties. Kinda miss it sometimes, and take a trip up there once in a while.


----------



## NCTREE (Feb 27, 2012)

how long ya gonna be in philly area for?


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 3, 2012)

back in Williamsburg, VA for a little while. might go back if I get some work lined up.


----------



## ropensaddle (Mar 9, 2012)

What a contrast climber is, is one that focuses on the job:hmm3grin2orange: So slayer if I land a job near the home town southern honey competition, I want your eyes focused on the work, I will be back to check on you every now and then


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 10, 2012)

The ROPE's got me figgered out........

actually going back to the Philly area next weekend.....got a couple good job interviews lined up and some work on the side.

And a hot blond GF who REALLY misses me.....


----------



## treemandan (Mar 10, 2012)

treeslayer said:


> The ROPE's got me figgered out........
> 
> actually going back to the Philly area next weekend.....got a couple good job interviews lined up and some work on the side.
> 
> And a hot blond GF who REALLY misses me.....



I'll let you know if something comes up.


----------



## treeslayer (Mar 19, 2012)

Back in PA, anyone needs help......


----------



## mattfr12 (Mar 31, 2012)

When you come and go how Long do you stick around. Are you seeking full time employment?


---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?dbqa4g


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 2, 2012)

I'm living in Blue Bell PA. right outside philly. 

gonna be here for awhile I guess. looking to travel around some, and come back here for the weekends if work is good..... $$$$$

BUT, hurricane season is a whole 'nother story.:msp_w00t:


----------



## treeslayer (Apr 13, 2012)

And I'm still in the philly area, and always looking for more work....:msp_sneaky:


----------



## fishercat (Apr 13, 2012)

*I might have to start the traveling gig.*



treeslayer said:


> And I'm still in the philly area, and always looking for more work....:msp_sneaky:



Work is to hit and miss here.


----------



## limbwalker54 (May 1, 2012)

Mr. Slayer,

We need to talk. I could use a contract climber these days. I will send you a PM with my cell number.

Thanks,

Mike


----------

